# Twisp aero coil rebuild - Help!



## argief

Anyone out there tried rebuilding a twisp aero commercial coil? I'm hoping you just pull the plug at the bottom to get everything out? Tips? Advice? 

From what I read it is a similar coil to ego one. 

(I'm helping a friend) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

The Twisp Aero uses the Joyetech Ego One coils, the standard ones are vertical coils (as far as I can tell) are are damn near impossible to rebuild, your best option is to get the Joyetech CLR coils which are designed for rebuilding.

Edit: Please correct me if I'm wrong, I've never seen a Twisp Aero nor do I ever intend to

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashish_na2



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ErnstZA

It is possible to rebuild the standard Ego one coils. But my replacement isn't vertical. That was desperate times! Much much easier with the CLR coils and basically cost the same


----------



## argief

Successfully rebuild twisp aero coil with @Casper

Coil and wick! 26awg, 7wrapps with Japanese Cotton. 

Word of advice, you goto pack the cotton tight! If you don't want flooding, or a mouth full of juice! Lol! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

argief said:


> Successfully rebuild twisp aero coil with @Casper
> 
> Coil and wick! 26awg, 7wrapps with Japanese Cotton.
> 
> Word of advice, you goto pack the cotton tight! If you don't want flooding, or a mouth full of juice! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Well done


----------

